# 2016 Hangover Dash "21.5 Edition" @ NORCAR



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well it's that time of year for our annual Hangover Dash!
This year we will have practice from 3pm to 10pm on Jan. 1st
Racing will be Jan. 2nd at noon, doors open at 8am.

We want to slow things down and change up the classes a bit.

Here's our class list:

WGT-R
25.5 F1
"Spec" 1/12
VTA
USGT
21.5 TC
21.5 1/12

These are the classes I'm ordering some awards for.

We will also run 13.5 TC and 13.5 1/12 if guys are interested (at a reduced price, no awards)

Entry fee :
25.00 first class
15.00 each additional

If you have any question feel free to post them here or PM me.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

my plan is to be there
usgt
21.5tc
wgt-r
question??..just asking..why 13.5 tc & not 17.5??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> my plan is to be there
> usgt
> 21.5tc
> wgt-r
> question??..just asking..why 13.5 tc & not 17.5??


We are making an effort to slow "stock" down by going to 21.5

If guys want to go fast, we chose to go with 13.5. I think there will be a bigger gap in speeds and that may also entice a few guys who run mod to run 13.5

It would be really nice to see the better 17.5 guys and some mod guys run 13.5 and have a nice tight field.

I'm hoping the same thing occurs with 13.5 1/12.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

sg1 said:


> We are making an effort to slow "stock" down by going to 21.5
> 
> If guys want to go fast, we chose to go with 13.5. I think there will be a bigger gap in speeds and that may also entice a few guys who run mod to run 13.5
> 
> ...


sounds good
I know its a long time off..but maybe..we'll see 21.5 or 25.5tc at the Halloween classic


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Where can I find the rules for WGT-R 
Thank you.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

BigStu said:


> Where can I find the rules for WGT-R
> Thank you.


Stu, here is a link to the rules.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/890531-official-world-gt-r-rules-discussion.html


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Fred Knapp said:


> Stu, here is a link to the rules.
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/890531-official-world-gt-r-rules-discussion.html


Sweet. Thank you Fred..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is always a great race.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

BigStu said:


> Where can I find the rules for WGT-R
> Thank you.


This class was awesome at the Indoor Champs.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

starrx said:


> sounds good
> I know its a long time off..but maybe..we'll see 21.5 or 25.5tc at the Halloween classic


25.5 USGT might be a truly entry level class.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lessen said:


> 25.5 USGT might be a truly entry level class.


maybe if some weight was taking off & maybe spec a lipo like vta

we should start a roll call
WGT-R
USGT
21.5TC


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for

21.5 TC
13.5 TC


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

F1 
usgt


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

F1 and WGT-R
Same classes as the Champs and same tires.
Try that on foam.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm gonna try that WGT-R class and maybe 13.5 1/12th


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WGT-R and Spec 1/12th for me.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

I cant wait to run some 21.5 tc
trying to get a couple of guys from Dayton to come & run usgt


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Can it happen?*

Will Goetz finally beat Wise?

Find out at the Hangover Dash.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Preparing for the race...with a bottle of Jim Beam. 

See you chumps Friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Funny, Captain Morgan and I are working on my cars!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Funny, Captain Morgan and I are working on my cars!


Hope the Captain is a better wrench than Jimmy Beam!!


----------

